# Access to Incontinence Underwear and Medical Products?



## Will Ostick (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi all - I am thinking about active retirement communities for my parents, who are getting close to 60 and still in great shape. One does have mild incontinence issues - does anyone know what the options are in regard to accessing this type of product? Is there any way that these communities make it easier to access these products, whether its receiving catalogues, mailers or magazines etc? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lon (Sep 29, 2016)

Your post makes no sense.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 29, 2016)

As far as I know, such products are available in every drugstore, Wal-Mart and grocery store in the US.  Failing that, I'm pretty sure they could be bought online through Amazon or a host of other online companies.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 29, 2016)

Under 60?  Have them visit their doctor to discuss their incontinence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2016)

Will, if your parents aren't even 60 yet, they are very young and likely able to take care of their own living arrangements for many years to come.  As Butterfly said, these products are available all over, supermarkets, Walmart, Kmart, Target, drug stores, even dollar discount stores these days.  As Gemma suggested, someone in their fifties who is having incontinence issues could likely find some treatment from their doctor, and not even need any undergarments yet.


----------

